# Why won't my Ammonia and Nitrite levels go down?



## jimbo5656 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi there,

Sorry I'm completely new to this forum but would really like some help in lowering my ammonia and nitrite levels as fast as possible.

Four days ago I had a happy tank with 5 Rummy Nose Tetras and a pair of Killifish (male and female)... then then next day all that was left was the male Killifish!

I've had the Tetras for just under a year, in the same tank, and introduced the Killifish about 5 weeks ago. Everything has been fine up until 4 days ago when I decided the plants were looking very tired and covered in algae so I decided to replace them - I added 2 more java ferns, and replaced the Dwarf Sagittaria for newer ones... then BOOM, the next day I woke up to dead fish.

After doing a water test I discovered that the ammonia levels and nitrite levels were sky high so I've been doing 50% partial water changes each day since then to bring the levels down... but they've stayed exactly the same!

The Killifish doesn't seem to be phased as he's acting no different since when I introduced him, however I really want to bring the ammonia and nitrite levels down as quickly as possible but the water changes don't seem to be having any effect.

Sorry if this is a bit vague, but can anyone suggest why this may have happened all of a sudden, and possibly why the ammonia and nitrite levels won't budge?

Also, if you need any further info then please let me know.

Cheers!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

did you test your tap water? try to get some ro water and add that in your next water change.put in some carbon and those white things (the name slips my mind :lol: ) it should hep lower the levels of aminia and nitrite in the tank


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it possible you still have a dead fish in your tank somewhere?

Also did you throw out all your old plants? It may be that the plants were absorbing the ammonia and there wasn't any bacteria in the tank. The new ones might just take a bit to take up the slack.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

i just remembered if you stir up the gravel sometimes during re-planting you release some of the ammonia trapped in the substrate


----------



## jimbo5656 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for the super fast responses!

No, I haven't tried testing the tap water as it's the same water I've been using all year. Will test it today though just to be sure.

There's also still a couple of the original plants in the tank, and the filter medium hasn't been changed in the last few months.


----------



## jimbo5656 (Jul 28, 2011)

kitten_penang said:


> i just remembered if you stir up the gravel sometimes during re-planting you release some of the ammonia trapped in the substrate


Ahhh... that could be it!

When removing most of the old plants I really went to town with sucking as much dirt out of the gravel as possible during the water change before adding the new plants. The thing is though, if this is what's happened, shouldn't the amount of ammonia and nitrite be reducing every time I do a water change?

Thanks again for your help - really appreciate it!


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

not really i think you kinda started to cycle your tank again if thats what you did during the re-planting stage thats why the levels were so high.just have to add carbon and sit it out and wait for the tank to cycle again i guess


----------



## jimbo5656 (Jul 28, 2011)

kitten_penang said:


> not really i think you kinda started to cycle your tank again if thats what you did during the re-planting stage thats why the levels were so high.just have to add carbon and sit it out and wait for the tank to cycle again i guess


Okay great, will do.

Thanks for the help! : )


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

your welcome and good luck with it :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't think we can jump to these conclusions. It is more likely the killifish killed the tetra [directly or indirectly] and this caused the ammonia increase. Adding two fish to an established planted tank will not raise ammonia, assuming the plants are photosynthesizing and the tank is balanced. We need to explore issues.

First, what size is the tank? What is the hardness, pH and temperature? What species of killifish? And what is the level of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate in your tap water, if any, and the pH?

Byron.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

the expert is in the house... he's really good i'de take his advice any day.looks like you're in good hands :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

kitten_penang said:


> the expert is in the house... he's really good i'de take his advice any day.looks like you're in good hands :-D


You're too kind, kitten; nice to see you back. Hope all's well with you. Byron.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

im ok just couldn't keep away from this place any longer.missed you guys too much :lol:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

kitten_penang said:


> im ok just couldn't keep away from this place any longer.missed you guys too much :lol:


I was wondering where you went  Welcome back.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks for the welcome back.wanna see what i was up too  http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...videos/my-75-gallon-planted-golds-blue-76561/ leave a comment since i din't get any feed back on it yet.it looks good to me but still other opinions would be great :-D


----------



## Pdj (Feb 2, 2021)

kitten_penang said:


> thanks for the welcome back.wanna see what i was up too  my 75 gallon planted with golds,blue and black tetra leave a comment since i din't get any feed back on it yet.it looks good to me but still other opinions would be great :-D


Oh my gosh it's absolutely gorgeous 😍 You did a beautiful job on your landscaping! - Pattidj


----------

